# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Χαριζονται διαφορα

## stam1982

Χαιρεται εκκαθαριση αποθηκης αυτες τις μερες και ειπα να χαρισω οτι δεν χρειαζομαι.Η παραλαβη θα γινει απο το Μετρο Αγ Δημητριου.Ο πρωτος που θα ζητησει εδω δικο του.Παρακαλω οχι πμ.

1.ups  turbo x μιας μπαταριας εχει σιγουρα φουσκωμενο ηλεκτρολυτικο.

2. Ups mastek με ραγισμενο τρανζιστορ.

3.μετασχηματιστης ups με την πλακετα του αγνωστων λοιπον στοχειων και λειτουργικοτητας( πλακετα)

4.ζευγαρι μεγαφωνων 8 ωμ οβαλ 7 χ13 καινουρια *makisvl*

5.Μηχανημα που κολλαει φωτογραφιες πανω σε κουπες με προβλημα.Το ειχα κρατησει για να φτιαξω σταθμο κολλησης. *Gaou*

6.Κουτι μεταλλικο απο συναγερμο Ζ5

7.κουτι μεταλλικο μεγεθους μικρου dvd απο switch αναλογικων καμερων

8.Συναγερμος crow 4 ζωνων 10 ετιας με προβλημα.Δεν καταφερα να τον ξεκλειδωσω να δω τι συμβαινει.

9.Μετασχηματιστης απο φουρνο μικροκυματων.*Αλπινιστης*

10. Τηλεφωνικο κεντρο siemens με βλαβη

----------

Gaou (01-10-18)

----------


## Gaou

φιλε μου θα ήθελα το 5 . επειδη φαντάζομαι θα το θέλουν πολλοι ισως με κάποια κλήρωση να μπορούσε να επωφεληθει κάποιος μας. 

πολλά συγχαρητήρια για την κίνηση σου.

----------


## stam1982

Παυλο οπως γραφω παραπανω ο πρωτος που το ζηταει δικο του.Στειλε μου πμ για τα περαιτερω.

----------

Gaou (01-10-18)

----------


## αλπινιστης

Σταμάτη, θα ηθελα τον Μ/Σ που αναφερεις στο 9. Για παραλαβη ειμαι ευκολος γιατι μενω κοντα.

----------


## stam1982

Αλεξανδρε δικος σου.Στειλε πμ για τα περαιτερω.

----------

αλπινιστης (01-10-18)

----------


## makisvl

Καλησπερα φιλε Σταματη με ενδιαφερουν τα μεγαφωνα.

----------


## stam1982

Καλημερα Μακη, δικα σου.Στειλε πμ

----------


## misterno

Καλημέρα. Ενδιαφέρομαι για τον συναγερμό στο 8. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## stam1982

Γιάννη αν μπορεί κάποιος να παραλάβει δικός σου.
 Συμπληρωση: Το γραφω αυτο για τι βλεπω οτι εισαι Κοζανη.

----------


## αλπινιστης

Ενα δημοσιο ευχαριστω στον Σταματη μαζι με την δεσμευση μου να παρουσιασω την ποντα η οποια θα ειναι με στενα ηλεκτροδια για κολληση σε μπαταριες(!)  :Biggrin:

----------


## bio

Χαίρεται. φίλε Σταμάτη επειδή τον τελευταίο καιρό μόνο με UPS και τροφοδοτικά παλεύω θα ήθελα τα 1.2.3 αν είναι δυνατόν.

----------


## misterno

Σταμάτη σου έστειλα PM

----------


## stam1982

Γιώργο δικά σου στείλε μου πμ.

----------


## stam1982

Επειδη δε μπορω να κάνω επεξεργασία 
1,2,3 πάνε στον Γιώργο (Βιο)
8 Πήγε στο Γιάννη (misterno).

Αναμένουν παραλήπτη τα εξής:
6.μεταλλικό κουτί απο συναγερμό Ζ5
7.μεταλλικό κουτί μεγέθους dvd από switch αναλογικών καμερών
10.τηλεφωνικό κέντρο siemens με βλάβη.

----------

bio (04-10-18)

----------


## bio

Σταμάτη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα UPS, χάρηκα πάρα πολύ για την γνωριμία, τα ξαναλέμε φίλε!

----------


## nkarama

Θα ήθελα το κουτί αν είναι εύκολο! 
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## stam1982

Νίκο δικό σου,στείλε πμ.

----------


## stam1982

Μάκη στην υγεία σου και καλές ακροάσεις.

----------


## stinger

ενδιαφερομαι για το 6 και 7 αλλα δεν ειμαι απο αθηνα...

----------


## stam1982

Το 6 το έχει ζητήσει ο nkarama Σπύρο.Αν σε βολεύει acs η ΕΛΤΑ courier με δική σου χρέωση θα προσπαθήσω μέσα στην εβδομάδα.

----------


## stinger

οχι Σταμάτη ευχαριστω ..αν εχει δωθει το 6 δεν ενδιαφερομαι...σε ευχαριστω παντως

----------


## stam1982

Ανακεφαλαίωση: είναι ακόμα διαθέσιμα τα εξής:
7.κουτι από switch αναλογικών καμερών
10.τηλεφωνικο κέντρο siemens με βλαβη

----------


## nkarama

Σταμάτη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Χάρηκα για την, έστω και σύντομη, γνωριμία μας!

----------


## stam1982

Να είσαι καλά Νίκο,εύχομαι να σου φανεί χρήσιμο.

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ28

Το Τ/Κ Siemens είναι αναλογικό η ψηφιακό?

----------


## stam1982

Μανωλη καλησπερα ειναι το siemens hipath 3350

----------


## KOKAR

το 4) ζευγάρι μεγάφωνων 8 ωμ οβαλ 7 χ13 αν υπάρχει και δεν εχει δοθεί θα με ενδιέφερε

Υ.Γ
αν μπορείς να ανεβάσεις καμιά φώτο απο τα μεγάφωνα θα ηταν ευπρόσδεκτη

----------


## stam1982

Κώστα έχουν δοθεί.

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ28

Σταμάτη καλημέρα. Το θέλω το Τ/Κ. Μπορώ να περάσω και σήμερα η απο βδομάδα (κάποιο απόγευμα) να το πάρω?

----------

